# SVB is the MAN!!!



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Made a sweet PADRON purchase from the brother, and he added some excellant pipe explosives as well. This Brother was so considerate and knowing I would probably crap my pants...well...see what he included. 

A DEPENDS may have worked better, but in a hurry, this was right on time. thanx brotherman, your generosity will not soon be forgotton!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

HELL YEAH! Elmo pull ups!! Those Padrons look nice enough to use the pull ups too..


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great smokes


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:roflmao:Elmo pull ups:roflmao:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think you need a bigger diaper


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanted to package the cigars extra well, and it was the only thing I had in my car ... My daughter was PISSED


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

BUT the diaper was NOT...so alls well..etc...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

*"I'm a big kid now."*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> BUT the diaper was NOT...so alls well..etc...


Yes, it was an UNUSED diaper ...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Those padrons look GREAT


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

great smokes...the nightcap tobacco is really good to!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

at least both cigars & the diaper are fresh lol .....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

yo send that diaper my way, my baby is out !! hahah JK. id rather have the cigar lol


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

wait... sending you a diaper... 
trying to tell you something, maybe?


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD TIMES Fatman! Still need to get on the road soon and visit ya... if all goes well with my immediate future plans... i will be coming to see you a lot very soon... shoot me a PM or talk to our girl, she will fill you in.

Nice catch... see you soon!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

ngetal said:


> wait... sending you a diaper...
> trying to tell you something, maybe?


It certainly 'DEPENDS' which way ya look at it!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN! VERY NICE! That Dunhill NIGHTCAP looks damn tasty, too. Makes me want to break out my pipe!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

NIGHTCAP is an excellent smoke.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice smokes. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy the Padron's


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice smokes!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

nice sticks and pipe tobacco!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice.. alway wanted an elmo pullups ...good one


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

excellent smokes you've aquired!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble::dribble: Padron's!!
Had one last night that was in a packed coming from one of you great BOTL's!! And now it is a hard one to decide withch is my al time favorite!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice hit
im lovin the padrons and nightcap


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

that diaper is the funniest thing I've ever seen in a bomb.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is hilarious. Did the pull ups work?


----------

